# CPR renewal



## Emptythought (Nov 29, 2013)

-In California
-EMT (Not practicing)
-CPR Card expires Jan 2014

Will I lose my EMT cert if I do not renew my CPR on time? Lost track of time since I only been focusing on my classes. Finals are here so I rather renew early 2014. 

Is online a decent option for renewal? http://www.cprtoday.com/


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 29, 2013)

You better check out the terms of their webiste...

http://cprtoday.com/terms.php



> *Non-affiliation*
> CPRToday! and all persons and entities involved in creating, producing and delivering this website and the Materials are not associated with, affiliated with or endorsed by the American Red Cross or the American Heart Association.


----------



## Emptythought (Nov 29, 2013)

Yeah it was just a shot in the dark. The site is pretty sketchy. I guess all online CPR classes are like that besides AHA and Red Cross itself.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 29, 2013)

Emptythought said:


> Yeah it was just a shot in the dark. The site is pretty sketchy. I guess all online CPR classes are like that besides AHA and Red Cross itself.



There are no true 100% online CPR classes. Anyone who tells you otherwise is mistaken. At least not any that are accepted by any healthcare certifying body or medical facility


----------



## Emptythought (Nov 29, 2013)

Should I be worried about letting my CPR expire?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 29, 2013)

Why not get it renewed before it expires?


----------



## Emptythought (Nov 29, 2013)

I dont work as an emt so if I can get away with not renewing my CPR and still keep my emt cert I would.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 29, 2013)

Emptythought said:


> Should I be worried about letting my CPR expire?



Yup. 

Every state I am at all familiar requires a CPR for the healthcare provider type care to be licensed/certified as an EMS provider.


----------



## unleashedfury (Nov 29, 2013)

^
^
What he said, most states require continuous CPR certification to maintain EMT certification. 

www.procpr.org I did a recert through them that the state recognized. You have to find a local instructor to verify your practical skills which the site offers. I did mine and met with the instructor and did my practical in about 10 minutes.


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 30, 2013)

renewal for your CPR card takes 6.5 hours of your life (maybe).  if you can't find 6.5 hours in the next month, than how badly do you want to keep your EMT?

I'm not from cali, but there are probably a TON of CPR companies within a 90 minute drive from where you live. find a commercial one, find an EMS agency one, find a FD one, you can probably google it.  AHA, ARC, or one of the other agencies that cali approves, it isn't that hard.

Stop being lazy, stop trying to cut corners, you knew you had to maintain your CPR cert when you got your EMT.  if you don't want it anymore, no worries, let it expire.  but it's not that hard, and if you fail to do it, you only have yourself to blame.

BTW, was a FT college student, taking 19 credits, and working 20-30 hours a week.  it can be done, you just need to manage your time.  and if you can't manage your time with school, how are you going to manage life when you get a job?


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 30, 2013)

Here's the thing... Healthcare Provider CPR is not all that difficult, especially since the 2010 update. You can do the "classroom" stuff online and get a skills verification in person with an instructor and you're good to go. Just make sure that the agency you get certified through (AHA, ARC, etc...) is recognized by your certifying authority for your EMT. Heck, even the in-person class isn't that hard or all that long if all you have to do is a recert. 

My spouse needed a specific course for her job and it actually was more difficult to find an approved provider for her that it was for me to do my own recert, mostly because there's lots of providers for HCP CPR but not so many for a specific California Title 22 Pediatric First Aid/CPR course... and really, while HCP CPR certainly covers pediatric CPR, it doesn't cover Peds First Aid. I've got that covered via Paramedic license that's kept up to date. She's non-medical...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 30, 2013)

DrParasite said:


> renewal for your CPR card takes 6.5 hours of your life (maybe).  if you can't find 6.5 hours in the next month, than how badly do you want to keep your EMT?
> 
> I'm not from cali, but there are probably a TON of CPR companies within a 90 minute drive from where you live. find a commercial one, find an EMS agency one, find a FD one, you can probably google it.  AHA, ARC, or one of the other agencies that cali approves, it isn't that hard.
> 
> ...



This. Since your in CA you should stay with AHA certs. There are a ton of different places to go to. Fire departments, EMS agencies, local colleges, tons of private providers. There isn't a good excuse for not recerting.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 30, 2013)

CPR renewal is 4 hours.

If they find out you let your CPR card lapse it will probably have repercussions against your certification.

Just so you're aware. 

If our CPR expires they pull us from the truck that day on unpaid admin larvae until we fix it. If it happens more than once it's usually grounds for termination.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 30, 2013)

Robb said:


> CPR renewal is 4 hours.
> 
> If they find out you let your CPR card lapse it will probably have repercussions against your certification.
> 
> ...



They put you on admin larvae? What's that like?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 30, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> They put you on admin larvae? What's that like?



I was placed on admin larvae once. Took me forever to worm my way back in.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Nov 30, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I was placed on admin larvae once. Took me forever to worm my way back in.



Hahahaha I actually just laughed out loud at this


----------



## malolava (Dec 2, 2013)

I can help you out on your CPR renewal depending where you're located.


----------



## NPO (Dec 8, 2013)

In CA you must have a CPR card to practice as an EMT, and to renew your EMT license. 

The EMS office will not know when you CPR card expires, and wont suspend your EMT cert when the CPR card is invalid. But understand, that should something happen, and you do CPR on someone, while holding an expired CPR card you may be in for a world of legal hurt. The CA office of EMS may even have a policy that states that if the CPR card becomes expired, the EMT card is invalid too. 

Bottom line, get the CPR card renewed. You can take classes anywhere. Personally, I dont recommend Red Cross for BLS/CPR.


----------

